# Witch Feltie



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just finished her up, gave her a broom, but she still seems really annoyed:jol:

IMG_0703 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_0708 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_0709 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your felties are so cute and so much detail


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice and yes, more detail then the last. How about a dragon feltie


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That's sooooo cool!!! She does look a might perturbed though, best be careful or you might end up on the wrong side of a hex!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Roxy, your felties are so cute and the witch is adorable too. She does look like she's giving the stink eye.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my dears! I've got a couple gargoyles keeping an eye on her. They're good guardians:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:She is adorable! I love her hair....reminds me of mine on some mornings.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very creative there Roxy!  
Great expression!
The single toofus works well.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That's really cute!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice addition to the feltie lineup!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another cool creation.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Very cute. Do you make diff kinds of these felties? Like P5 said, its def my hair during humid summer weather!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks! MM, so far I've made a zombie vampire, zombie puppy, Frankenfeltie and Bride of Frankenfeltie, zombie werewolf, a dragonborn feltie, Dead with Dave zombie feltie, and zombie versions of Ed and Gavin of Midnight Syndicate, in addition to this witch. Here are some of their threads:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30338&highlight=feltie

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30912&highlight=feltie

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=40464&highlight=feltie

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41213&highlight=feltie

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41073&highlight=feltie


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

too cute.


----------

